# sustitución de transistor NKT225 para efecto de guitarra



## supra00 (Jul 6, 2009)

Me di a la tarea de fabricar un circuito que me de un efecto para una guitarra.

Esta es la lista de lo que necesito:

Capacitores
2.2uF
22uF
0.1uF


Semiconductores
2 transistores de germanio seleccionados
NKT225 y AC128 (PNP) originales

Substituciones
2N508A
2N527
NTE158
NTE126

Resistencias
1 - 33k
1 - 8.2k
1 - 470
1 - 100k

Pots
500k log
1k lin


1 llave inversora doble de pulsador
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono)
Clip de bateria
Jack de transformador
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc.
Cable

pero el transistor NKT225 y los que menciono en substituciones no los he podido conseguir.
Esta es mi primer pregunta ¿Por cual transistor podria reemplazar al NKT225?

la llave inversora doble de pulsador tampoco la he podido conseguir, ya que ni en las tiendas de electronica las conocen.
La segunda pregunat es ¿Tienen otro nombre estas llaves?

Y por ultimo el jack de transformador, ¿para que se ocupa?

Les agradezco que me asesoren en esto.

 Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica que posee: muy Básico

5) Lenguaje de programación que maneja: C++ 

6) Nivel académico: Universitaria


----------



## alexus (Jul 6, 2009)

pulsador doble inversor.

y el circuito? 

creo que para soldar un transistor no necesitas programar nada!


----------



## PEBE (Dic 23, 2009)

la llave inversora creo que se refiere a un swith DPDT,pero tambien es dificil de conseguir 
lo que pasa es que este efecto (que supongo es el fuzz face) es muy viejo 
y requiere de elementos que ya estan descontinuados como el transistor AC128
(yo use un AC188 y suena parecido)
por ultimo el jack de alimentacion se usa solo si en vez de que quieras alimentarlo con una pila de 9v lo alimentes con un transformador.
Nota:La llave inversora tiene la fncion de que cuando la actives el circuito en vez de cortar la señal de tu guitarra (haciendo que no se escuche nada) se cree un puente y asi tu guitarra en vez de que se vea interrumpida suene normal.
te recomiendo que hagas este circuito:
http://www.electronica2000.com/especiales/wha_wha_guitarra.htm
yo ya lo hice y esta muy bien .
Bueno espero te sirva de algo saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 23, 2009)

Tema movido. Título modificado.


----------

